# Ford 345C



## Jag99bird (Jul 16, 2014)

Would anyone know why my power reversing trans temperature warning light stays on even at start up in cool weather? Everything works fine but the light stays on.
I installed new sender and it still stays on.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy jag99bird,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

Normally, a sending unit of this type provides a circuit to ground when it gets too hot, allowing the light to illuminate. If you have an ohmmeter or a circuit checker, check for a circuit to ground through the new sending unit that you installed. There should be no circuit to ground when it's cool. Also, the light should not illuminate when disconnected from the sending unit.

Most likely, you have a short to ground in the wire going from the light to the sending unit. It is important that you find this problem, because these old Ford tractors have a history of fires. Inspect the harness for worn insulation on wires. Check for wear wherever the harness touches the tractor.

On my tractor, the wear occurs where the harness goes up over (and rests upon) the fuel tank. I put the harness in a heavy duty rubber hose over the fuel tank to protect it from vibration/abrasion.


----------



## Jag99bird (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Harry16, I hope to look for the short tomorrow.


----------

